

What's new in Firefox 11 - ck2
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/11.0/releasenotes/

======
ck2
also, detailed complete list of changes:

[http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/11.0/releasenotes/bugli...](http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/11.0/releasenotes/buglist.html)

SPDY support is of course the biggest deal IMHO

Firefox 12 beta1 is also out and working great without any extension
compatibility issues for me (had to disable harfbuzz on XP though, they
changed it again).

I'm now a believer in this "rapid release" schedule.

